# Offical Power Sound Audio Speaker Thread



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, as everyone may have noticed PSA is now offering speakers.

Link to the product pages.

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/speakers/products/mt-110

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/speakers/products/mtm-210

Some quick specs.

MT-110 & MT-110c

Price includes a pair of MT-110 loudspeakers

("c" denotes horizontally oriented cabinet)

2 way, audiophile loudspeaker
1" titanium compression driver
Cast aluminum exponential horn
10" high efficiency woofer
Audiophile grade crossover completely designed in house
Frequency Response = 70Hz - 20kHz
Sensitivity = 95dB 1W/1M
Size HxWxD = 17.5" x 11" x 14" (includes grill)
Weight = 35lbs
MSRP per speaker = $599 
$1,099.00 USD per pair 

MTM-210 & MTM-210c

Price includes a pair of MTM-210 loudspeakers

("c" denotes horizontally oriented cabinet)

2 way, audiophile loudspeaker
1" titanium compression driver
Cast aluminum exponential horn
Dual 10" high efficiency woofers
Audiophile grade crossover completely designed in house
Frequency Response = 70Hz - 20kHz
Sensitivity = 98dB 1W/1M
Size HxWxD = 28" x 11" x 16" (includes grill)
Weight = 55lbs
MSRP per speaker = $899
$1,599.00 USD per pair

A few Pics




























Link for more info here at the shack.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-audio-video-news/94473-power-sound-audio-enters-loudspeaker-arena-mt-110-mtm-210-mints-new-relationship-minidsp.html


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe you have the pricing wrong. Those prices are per speaker, not per pair. If I am wrong though I will order 210's right now!!!

Edit:

I see what happened, you copied the specs and the retail prices but did not get the actual/package prices:

210's are $1599 a pair and 110's are $1099 a pair.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll add this link to the Q&A with Tom V and the article detailing the speakers' release:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0-mtm-210-mints-new-relationship-minidsp.html


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

raynist said:


> I believe you have the pricing wrong. Those prices are per speaker, not per pair. If I am wrong though I will order 210's right now!!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Oh yep, I fixed it.


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Todd Anderson said:


> I'll add this link to the Q&A with Tom V and the article detailing the speakers' release:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0-mtm-210-mints-new-relationship-minidsp.html


I already got that its and the end of my post.


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay prices should be correct now. But be sure to check http://www.powersoundaudio.com/ for package pricing.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting and starting this thread.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks for posting and starting this thread.
> Cheers Jeff


No problem. I figure some might have missed the news and not everyone goes to avs.... so might as well.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

you should check out diysoundgroup SEOS TEMPEST. They are basically the same speaker, they use a different compression driver. However the Tempest kit with flatpack will cost about $400 per speaker. I would bet the sound is comparable. (you could even use the same CD if you wanted) IF you like DIY. The Tempest is a loud speaker so I'm sure these will rock too.


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

xtinkshun said:


> you should check out diysoundgroup SEOS TEMPEST. They are basically the same speaker, they use a different compression driver. However the Tempest kit with flatpack will cost about $400 per speaker. I would bet the sound is comparable. (you could even use the same CD if you wanted) IF you like DIY. The Tempest is a loud speaker so I'm sure these will rock too.


Interesting. I admit I'm not much DIY. But there is always something interesting popping in the DIY forums.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

These look pretty slick, if I didn't already build 3 SEOS Tempest I might be interested because high efficiency speakers have a definite advantage over normal audiophile type speakers for movies.

I really like the direction home theater speakers are going though.


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

sub_crazy said:


> These look pretty slick, if I didn't already build 3 SEOS Tempest I might be interested because high efficiency speakers have a definite advantage over normal audiophile type speakers for movies.
> 
> I really like the direction home theater speakers are going though.


I'm really happy to see bigger better performing (in this case high efficiency speakers) make a come back.

I can't help but think this a natural progression of the performance we see in ID subwoofers. Breaking away from the speakers and subs must be small and it doesn't matter if they can't get loud they must be small. I know oversimplifying a bit but I'm glad to see speakers getting the performance boost that sub woofers did.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

xtinkshun said:


> you should check out diysoundgroup SEOS TEMPEST. They are basically the same speaker, they use a different compression driver. However the Tempest kit with flatpack will cost about $400 per speaker. I would bet the sound is comparable. (you could even use the same CD if you wanted) IF you like DIY. The Tempest is a loud speaker so I'm sure these will rock too.


I would venture a guess that the XO is different, too. Considering the B&C driver and a built, finished cabinet, I would personally call the PSA's a better value.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I would venture a guess that the XO is different, too. Considering the B&C driver and a built, finished cabinet, I would personally call the PSA's a better value.


Of course the XO is different. The Tempest uses the Eminence 12" driver while PSA uses 2 10" Eminence drivers. Yes the compression driver is different and so is the horn vs waveguide but as far as PSA $1599 per speaker vs Tempest $326.00 per speaker add another $93.00 if you want the flatpack and finished XO http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion-12.html 
As far as being a better value. ummm really? That's subjective. I'm not that thrilled with the sound of the Tempest so I doubt I would be happy with the PSA, however they do play loud! bonus for home theater. The cost would be $1257.00 for 3 Tempests with flatpacks and built XO. The only thing the purchaser has to do is glue the pieces and mount the hardware. You can build all 3 in one day. I'm not trying to take anything away from PSA as I have not personally heard their speaker or had them compared to the Tempest but they are similar speakers. The cost difference is large but you can't fairly compare a DIY speaker with a commercial speaker. Commercial companies have employee's and overhead to consider.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

xtinkshun said:


> Of course the XO is different. The Tempest uses the Eminence 12" driver while PSA uses 2 10" Eminence drivers. Yes the compression driver is different and so is the horn vs waveguide but as far as PSA $1599 per speaker vs Tempest $326.00 per speaker add another $93.00 if you want the flatpack and finished XO http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion-12.html
> As far as being a better value. ummm really? That's subjective. I'm not that thrilled with the sound of the Tempest so I doubt I would be happy with the PSA, however they do play loud! bonus for home theater. The cost would be $1257.00 for 3 Tempests with flatpacks and built XO. The only thing the purchaser has to do is glue the pieces and mount the hardware. You can build all 3 in one day. I'm not trying to take anything away from PSA as I have not personally heard their speaker or had them compared to the Tempest but they are similar speakers. The cost difference is large but you can't fairly compare a DIY speaker with a commercial speaker. Commercial companies have employee's and overhead to consider.


The PSA 210 uses two 10" Eminence drivers with custom XO and they are $1599 the pair not each.


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> The PSA 210 uses two 10" Eminence drivers with custom XO and they are $1599 the pair not each.


True these speakers are nothing alike expect their both horns. Different drivers, different horns, different wave guides, different crossovers they won't likely sound the same.

Also this section is for manufactured speakers not DIY and comparing the two isn't really fair.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

xtinkshun said:


> Of course the XO is different. The Tempest uses the Eminence 12" driver while PSA uses 2 10" Eminence drivers. Yes the compression driver is different and so is the horn vs waveguide but as far as PSA $1599 per speaker vs Tempest $326.00 per speaker add another $93.00 if you want the flatpack and finished XO http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion-12.html As far as being a better value. ummm really? That's subjective.


I should clarify, I am speaking about the single 10" PSA MT-110. That would be a fair comparison in build and price. 




> I'm not that thrilled with the sound of the Tempest so I doubt I would be happy with the PSA, however they do play loud! bonus for home theater.


How can you comment on the sound of one speaker based on what you heard from another? The room is also a huge factor.



> The cost would be $1257.00 for 3 Tempests with flatpacks and built XO. The only thing the purchaser has to do is glue the pieces and mount the hardware. You can build all 3 in one day.



You are forgetting the price of the Tempest enclosure. Only the baffle is supplied. Then, if we want to make the comparison complete, add in the price of finish. Who wants raw MDF boxes in their HT?

At $1698 or less (PSA would probably cut a deal for three MT-101's as they would for two), the MT-110 starts to look very competitive price wise.




> I'm not trying to take anything away from PSA as I have not personally heard their speaker or had them compared to the Tempest but they are similar speakers. The cost difference is large but you can't fairly compare a DIY speaker with a commercial speaker. Commercial companies have employee's and overhead to consider.


As I've demonstrated, the cost difference is not large. It is almost negligible when one considers a Tempest with complete enclosure and a decent finish vs. a turn key MT-110.

Which one sounds better? I expect we will be reading comparisons, soon.

ID vs. DIY, is it fair to compare? It is starting to look like it is. :T


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Dennis for conveying what I was trying to do, and yes I think we can compare DIY with ID commercial brands.:T
Cheers Jeff


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Dennis for conveying what I was trying to do, and yes I think we can compare DIY with ID commercial brands.:T
> Cheers Jeff


Tempest $326.00 per speaker add another $93.00 if you want the flatpack and finished XO http://www.diysoundgroup.com/wavegui...fusion-12.html

for $419.00 you do get a complete speaker. It does require you to glue the cabinet together and screw the xo inside. As far as a finish you can use veneer, stain, paint or purchase Duratex which is the same paint used on subwoofers. Im not going to pick over the price anyone can search and see how much an Eminence 10" driver with compression driver and horn cost, then add $50.00 or so for a XO. The remaining price is what the company has to justify for overhead, employee's etc. I'm not saying its a bad price, any informed consumer is the best customer. Not everyone wants to DIY or has the tools required. I think a very small percentage DIY compared to commercial brands. I have owned Klispch kg's, Magnepan 1.8, Mirage M7si, M3si, B&W cmd 7 and diamonds. DIY QSC 2105, and Tempest and still haven't found a speaker I am completely happy with. Yes DIY is much cheaper and compared to the cost of commercial your dollar goes a lot further but im still searching for a better DIY, Perhaps Selah Audio or even Salk Sound (I know he is commercial but all the parts are diy) will be my next purchase. Im sure PSA is offering a great deal on a great HT speaker, at least they are not adding $15K to the price like B&W, Krell, Wilson, etc. I don't think any of those speaker justify their ridiculous price but they sell.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

xtinkshun said:


> Tempest $326.00 per speaker add another $93.00 if you want the flatpack and finished XO http://www.diysoundgroup.com/wavegui...fusion-12.html
> 
> for $419.00 you do get a complete speaker. It does require you to glue the cabinet together and screw the xo inside. As far as a finish you can use veneer, stain, paint or purchase Duratex which is the same paint used on subwoofers. Im not going to pick over the price anyone can search and see how much an Eminence 10" driver with compression driver and horn cost, then add $50.00 or so for a XO. The remaining price is what the company has to justify for overhead, employee's etc. I'm not saying its a bad price, any informed consumer is the best customer. Not everyone wants to DIY or has the tools required. I think a very small percentage DIY compared to commercial brands. I have owned Klispch kg's, Magnepan 1.8, Mirage M7si, M3si, B&W cmd 7 and diamonds. DIY QSC 2105, and Tempest and still haven't found a speaker I am completely happy with. Yes DIY is much cheaper and compared to the cost of commercial your dollar goes a lot further but im still searching for a better DIY, Perhaps Selah Audio or even Salk Sound (I know he is commercial but all the parts are diy) will be my next purchase. Im sure PSA is offering a great deal on a great HT speaker, at least they are not adding $15K to the price like B&W, Krell, Wilson, etc. I don't think any of those speaker justify their ridiculous price but they sell.



No one is arguing your point but this happens to be a PSA speaker thread and not a DIY one. Obviously you are are a very hard to please listener as you seem to have heard (owned) so many speakers and still are not happy. So doing a Salk design is DIY just because salk didn't put it together.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lets get back on track please... it is a PSA Speaker thread, and postings should be about the PSA Speakers. :T


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

To get us back on track. Tom has mentioned that the PSA speakers will likely be rated at 6ohms and that 50 watts will get you to very loud levels in all but the biggest rooms. So it seems PSA focused on being high sensitivity and easy to drive.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ShaunH said:


> To get us back on track. Tom has mentioned that the PSA speakers will likely be rated at 6ohms and that 50 watts will get you to very loud levels in all but the biggest rooms. So it seems PSA focused on being high sensitivity and easy to drive.


I like that Tom is striving for High efficiency speakers... Makes it easier for someone to reach refence levels with a budget setup. :T


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Just a quick correction the drivers are sourced from Eminence and the horn is from B&C. I miss read the home theater shack article sorry about that. And I realized my other posts might confuse someone.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you know if there are any reviews slated?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

There is none slated as I know of yet, shipping should begin in about three weeks.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Few shots from our cabinet vendor who has already added two new employees this year just to handle our increasing demand. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

quick update on the speaker side of things.

The MT110 is sold out until first week of December

The MTM210 is sold out until first week of December

We are waiting on Black Satin cabinets for both.

Also, 

The XS15se is now back in stock with new orders shipping within 1 business day

The XV15se is in stock and shipping within 1 business day

The XS30se is low stock with new inventory arriving within a week.

The XV30Fse is low stock

The T-18 is out of stock with cabinets due in 10-14 days

Plenty of miniDSP 2x4 and U-Mik on hand.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Couple new shots of the speakers 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom says he is trying to get a pair of MTM-210 speakers sent my way for a review in December.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> Tom says he is trying to get a pair of MTM-210 speakers sent my way for a review in December.


That would be great as I have them in a LCR configuration with the center vertical, I am very curious as to your impressions. Will be keeping an eye on this thread for that review. TIA
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all, Please spend a minute or two with our speaker survey. Much appreciated!

http://powerup99.polldaddy.com/s/speaker

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Perhaps high efficiency bookshelf speakers as opposed to towers would be more common from ID companies that started out and are still primarily subwoofer companies, as most that are ordering these speakers may already have subwoofers from PSA. Most of those setups are already going to have sufficient bass having the subs to boot with the bookshelves. I have an older XS30 and it is a very fine sub. I may get a T-18 sometime when I'm ready to build my dedicated HT, unless I can feasibly DIY that produces similar results. That sub would make Thor jealous. I am however still not sold on bookshelves over towers, especially with active towers like the Goldenear Triton series as an example with built in subs.


----------

